

Christmas drunk design. - i_like_cheese
http://udoaa.com
Just before christmas I had an email referencing DUSA document. Nobody knew what it mean. I replied: try checking UDOAA (Ultimate Dictionary Of All Acronyms).
I had few spare hours and decided to make it real. It contains explanations for any* acronym you can think of.
======
gus_massa
I guess it’s user generated content. But at least it has to have a few (or
many) correct acronyms to be initially useful, for example:

[http://udoaa.com/a/USA](http://udoaa.com/a/USA)

[http://udoaa.com/a/HTTP](http://udoaa.com/a/HTTP)

Also is it possible to flag an explanation?

